# Wahana



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Cracked open my half kilo today (Roasted on the 5th) dialled in pretty quickly and have pulled one fairly nice shot and one fair to middling. Anyone got any views on extraction ratios and times?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

use taste as your guide and me personally I am religiously weighing input and output but not concerned to much on the timing that's not to say I ignore it but I have pulled shots close to 50 - 55 seconds

ratios can can vary between 1.6 - 2.5

Before i get flamed or questioned about these , I am pointing out that nothing is set in stone and without trying the different variables how would you know .

currently running last weeks IMM 18 g at a ratio of 2 in about 50 (including a pre infusion of 10-11 secs)

not perfect but ive only a limited amount of beans .

i can still smell and taste the fruitiness and I consumed this 3/4 hours ago .

sorry if this irrelevant as this may not be about your coffee and or your machinery but I wanted to post some coffee related chat which may be a bit interesting .

if you start off with a good coffee and it's tasting good to you , you are doing it right .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ah the lovely Wahana, seems so long ago now.

My favoured extraction was 18g in 30g out in 31 seconds. Lovely mango tanginess.

Now on Crankhouse CH7 blend, completely different taste profile but lovely nevertheless.

If you have the CH7 too had one 18g in 33 out in 37 sec today and that was super smooth, with a choc/caramel body (didn't get blueberry fruitiness at all though)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just opened a bag of Wahana myself today, 18g-38 in 29 secs, might try and grind a bit finer but still nice at that ratio.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Will have a play about tomorrow.

Always up for a bit of crack ☺

Am using a Rocky and DTP. Might get the Gaggia baby out and have a go with that too!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

How are you getting on? How about you @Rakesh ?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

igm45 said:


> How are you getting on? How about you @Rakesh ?


Just about got it dialled in pretty much perfect thanks, 18g in 30g out in about 33s did it for me. Pineapple notes are huge, just put an order in for crankhouses grand tour blend, looking forward to it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haven't started my Wahana yet but this thread gives me a start point, cheers all.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I found when I went over 30 secs it wasn't as nice, trying to keep it under now.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Got it down to around 1:6 so roughly 15g in and 25 out. Never sure on the timing thing with the DTP but have been counting not from the start but after the pre-infusion when you can hear the pump ramp up to full pressure. My palate isn't trained enough to pick out individual flavours but I like it.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

lelykins said:


> Got it down to around 1:6 so roughly 15g in and 25 out. Never sure on the timing thing with the DTP but have been counting not from the start but after the pre-infusion when you can hear the pump ramp up to full pressure. My palate isn't trained enough to pick out individual flavours but I like it.


Count from as soon as you turn the switch with the DTP. Depending on grind size and puck density the machine may begin to start full pressure at different times making this an inconsistent way to time.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Count from as soon as you turn the switch with the DTP. Depending on grind size and puck density the machine may begin to start full pressure at different times making this an inconsistent way to time.


Do you guys switch off early and allow the drips to take you up to the weight you're aiming for?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you guys switch off early and allow the drips to take you up to the weight you're aiming for?


Yep exactly


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Rakesh said:


> Count from as soon as you turn the switch with the DTP. Depending on grind size and puck density the machine may begin to start full pressure at different times making this an inconsistent way to time.


Thanks for this. Will start doing this from now on.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

How's the Rocky performing @lelykins ? .....Kind of miss it....


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Have any of you guys tried the Wahana as brewed? If so how are you finding it?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Wahana as brewed? If so how are you finding it?


Drinking a brewed Wahana right now as I type this funnily enough. There's no denying it does taste great, but the flavour notes just don't have as much zing as the espresso. The banana notes are more apparent as brewed with a more pineapple aftertaste however these are much more subtle, I found this to be the opposite as espresso with strong pineapple notes with a light banana after taste. It does make a great cup of brewed but not the best filter coffee I've had.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

lake_m said:


> How's the Rocky performing @lelykins ? .....Kind of miss it....


Going reall well thanks. Don't miss using the Porlex anyway Daresay I will move on to something further up the scale in time but this is good for me now.

How's your setup going?


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Drinking a brewed Wahana right now as I type this funnily enough. There's no denying it does taste great, but the flavour notes just don't have as much zing as the espresso. The banana notes are more apparent as brewed with a more pineapple aftertaste however these are much more subtle, I found this to be the opposite as espresso with strong pineapple notes with a light banana after taste. It does make a great cup of brewed but not the best filter coffee I've had.


Very interesting! I find that I get a pineapple tang with a herbal chamomile taste. Do you get chamomile at all?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Very interesting! I find that I get a pineapple tang with a herbal chamomile taste. Do you get chamomile at all?


Not really, I just tasted banana and pineapple, next cup I will look out for some chamomile notes though.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

lelykins said:


> Going reall well thanks. Don't miss using the Porlex anyway Daresay I will move on to something further up the scale in time but this is good for me now.
> 
> How's your setup going?


Good thanks, still on a bean odyssey. Reading about this Wahana, I'd like to try it


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

lake_m said:


> Good thanks, still on a bean odyssey. Reading about this Wahana, I'd like to try it


I drink mainly milk based but am partial to the odd "black" drink. Be it espresso or Americano and this thing does both well imho.

Along with Italian job (I know I know it's got Robusta in) it's probably my favourite so far.


----------

